# Separated - Verizon Family Locator



## ibeenhurt (Jan 11, 2011)

My wife and I haven been separtated for a week and today I receive a text messege stating that my wife requested my location through verizon family locator, how do i go around removing family locator from my phone since she took away my access to the verizon account after i caught her having an EA for 2 years..


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Well you'll laugh at me but I don't even OWN a cell phone! However, if I did and I were in your shoes, I'd go to the Verizon store and see if they can a) program it to remove that locator thing and b) put you on your own plan. That way, she can't snoop on you, find out "where you are" or pull the rug out from under you and cut off your phone.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

You drive to her best friends house at 10pm and put the phone in her mail box, then pick it up the next morning.

Rinse and repeat until you drive her crazy.


----------



## Shorty619 (Dec 15, 2010)

My suggestion would be to separate your accounts. I have Verizon too and right before we separated, my husband and I went through Verizon to separate our family plan into 2 individual accounts. However, they will need permission from the primary account holder to do so. If she doesn't want to do that, i would suggest you get your own phone line and return your phone to her. Honestly, it really seems for the best.


----------



## JensHere (Oct 14, 2010)

_*You drive to her best friends house at 10pm and put the phone in her mail box, then pick it up the next morning.

Rinse and repeat until you drive her crazy. *_

Now THAT'S funny. :lol:


----------

